

Ask HN: What is the product that lets you u/l directly from camera to browser? - jasonlbaptiste

Tried googling, can't find it, and figured I'd ask here.  No need to upvote the parent story, just adding an answer here would be a huge help. Thank you!
======
buster
What's u/l? What camera? i don't even understand that question. But did you
think about asking on superuser.com?

------
chronomex
Do you mean the Eye-Fi?

------
jasonlbaptiste
no no, it's a YC company. You can upload from your camera directly using the
web browser to the site.

~~~
jacquesm
I can't really make soup of your description, the camera runs a browser ??

Or do you mean indirectly ?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
the camera/usb functionality is available directly from the browser
application. does this help? Usually you always have to upload your files to
your computer from the camera then from the computer to the website.

~~~
jacquesm
Hm, I think I see what you're getting at, so the cameras file system is
mounted directly accessible to some browser based app that can then upload the
files. So you do need an extra computer, not just a wifi enabled camera.

I thought you meant these guys:

<http://www.eye.fi/>

But apparently not. Will search some more.

